# Dog Poops at Front Door



## Phil123 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi Guys

I have an issue with my dog pooping at the front door. We have managed to properly house train her but this is becoming an issue as my office is at my house and i often have clients visiting. There is a very big back yard she is allowed to poop in but she insists on doing it there. I have her kennel at the front door and her food bowel and i thought dogs didnt poop where they eat or sleep but she continues to do it. The problem is we never catch her in the act of pooping as usually it is when we put her outside for bedtime so we cant punish her when she does.... or can we ???? 
Is there any good technique we can try or product?? PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Well...she's not properly housetrained. When is she doing the pooping? She obviously knows to go to the door, to go out, but no one is paying attention and taking her out. Is there a doggie door to the back yard?
And you don't punish them for accidents. Punish yourself, if you need to blame someone. Dogs don't poop in the wrong place intentionally, so what would you actually accomplish by punishing her? 

Redo your housebreaking. Take her out regularly, and use a cue word like "go potty". Go out when she wakes up, after eating, after playing. Depending on the age, every 2 hrs. Keep her tethered to you when inside. Accidents can't happen if they are supervised. The key to housebreaking is 100% supervision until they are 100% housebroken. If she is able to have an accident, then YOU aren't supervising.


----------



## Phil123 (Aug 5, 2014)

I dont think you understand me properly. She poops OUTSIDE the front door not inside. We have a yard at the front of our house. She does it at night times when we put her outside to sleep. Because we dont catch her in the act of doing it we are having problems training her not to poop there. Any Ideas??


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

If she is inside during the day why is she sleeping outside?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Punishing her for it would be the exact wrong thing to do, because she's already outside! It would incredibly confusing and stressful for her. If you want to train her to go somewhere else, it will take time and effort. No easy rides. You'll have to take her outside on a leash, bring her to the place you want her to go potty, and reward her when she goes there. Consistently, for a long time, until she gets the point. 

Otherwise, idk, scoop the sidewalk every morning before clients get there? Can't take more than a couple minutes.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

So do you have your whole property fenced in, and she is choosing to go to the front door to poop?
If so, I'd just add 2 fences from the side to the house on each side of the house, so she is only out back when she goes out. Maybe consider installing a doggie door.


----------



## Jintx (Dec 6, 2020)

spotted nikes said:


> Well...she's not properly housetrained. When is she doing the pooping? She obviously knows to go to the door, to go out, but no one is paying attention and taking her out. Is there a doggie door to the back yard?
> And you don't punish them for accidents. Punish yourself, if you need to blame someone. Dogs don't poop in the wrong place intentionally, so what would you actually accomplish by punishing her?
> 
> Redo your housebreaking. Take her out regularly, and use a cue word like "go potty". Go out when she wakes up, after eating, after playing. Depending on the age, every 2 hrs. Keep her tethered to you when inside. Accidents can't happen if they are supervised. The key to housebreaking is 100% supervision until they are 100% housebroken. If she is able to have an accident, then YOU aren't supervising.


So what do you do if you take them out and he just sits? He was neutered 24 hours ago. I think he’s in pain. He pooped in the house but he goes outside and just sits or lays down. I know he’s house trained...he’s just in pain and stressed. Just adopted him yesterday. Waiting on vet check up. Am worried he’s infected.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

This thread is six years old and most, maybe all, participants have moved on.

If you have questions/concerns/comments, please start a new thread.


----------

